# Brazosport Hunt Test Dec 2013



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

We would like to plan on going to this hunt test in on Dec 7 & 8. However it has been listed as "not finalized" on entry express. Is this test going to be cancelled? Thanks


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

They are probably having trouble finding judges. Sorry I can't offer any insight. Keep watching EE or contact the club directly.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Same info on the AKC event search although an email address has been added that I did not see before.


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea... Looks like the Brazosport test is a go. Master and Junior listed on entry express & AKC now.


----------



## Sniper John (Mar 25, 2013)

I was looking for this info this evening. I assume they are only having it on Saturday even though the premium says 7th and 8th.. Saturday is the only day available on entry express.


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Back in Oct, we were chopping at the bit back to enter this event. The test would give us our last shot at finishing the Junior title this year. Figured we be the first to enter, but then came the cut foot, stitches and multiple trips to the vet. Weeks of duck season lost and lots of good training weather too. Never the less we are thankful to be able to run another day! It’s so easy to take that for granted. Also, thankful for people who volunteer their time to make hunt test happen. Happy Thanksgiving y’all.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

The Brazosport RC AKC Hunting Test will be held this weekend in Giddings, Tx. We are aware of the weather conditions in the area. Expect all tests to be true goose hunting tests. The scratch policy as listed in the premium will be followed. If you are scratching your entry(ies), please contact HT Secretary before Saturday. December 7, 8 am CST. We are a non-profit organization; there is no refund for no shows.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Love me a good goose hunt! See ya' tomorrow Rex!


----------



## Dan Epperson (Jan 16, 2013)

Goose hunt sounds like fun! Wish we didn’t have to scratch because of poor road conditions. Starring out the window looking at the 4 inches of ice and snow (4 deg F wind chill) in North Texas. Sigh, should be getting out of the crate and heading to the holding blind about right now……… Oh well, next time. Good luck y’all.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Master A will not start before 9am. Master B has 6 more dogs to run on the test you are moving to. Be careful as the bridges are freezing. Two wrecks on the Colorado River bridges tonight -- 77 north and I-10. Wreck on the Brazos River bridge coming in from B-CS too. Temps supposed to be above freezing after 8am. Be safe.


----------



## jctx77092 (Oct 31, 2013)

Rex- even though this was my very first event to attend I am now hooked more than before. It was cold on the hill but the event seemed flawless. The test were set up just right for the conditions we had. I had a really good time and everyone was really nice. I look forward to running in future Brazosport events. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Were there a lot of scratches? My dog didnt make it.. and it wa going to be her first Master hunt test, but My trainer couldnt get there.. and kept saftey of his dogs in mind. He is east of DFW and there was not a safe route out.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes quite a few scratches from the northern folks that coudn't make it down, about 20 dogs in each flight. As usual a fun event that was well executed!


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, we had quite a few scratches. Results posted on EE. We also had some incredible kids from a near-by high school help us, as well as a couple of great workers from a local pro. Thanks to the judges (hope they are all home by now), the outstanding workers, club members, participants and one amazing woman who is the landowner. Thank you Rose.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

RexG said:


> Yes, we had quite a few scratches. Results posted on EE. We also had some incredible kids from a near-by high school help us, as well as a couple of great workers from a local pro. Thanks to the judges (hope they are all home by now), the outstanding workers, club members, participants and one amazing woman who is the landowner. Thank you Rose.


It sounds like you all did a fabulous job of making it happen for the participants.. I look forward to having her run at another one of your events!


----------

